# Video dive light thoughts



## phatraley (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking for some thoughts on video lights. I have looked at the Sola 800 and 1200, Big Blue 1300 and 1800, and am considering the Underwater Kinetics Aqualite.

The Sola and the Big Blue I have had my hands on. I like the Sola’s adjustable beam, The Big Blue VL’s seem to push a lot of light, and both look like they do not cast a shadow ring. I also like the fact that both these lights have a couple different mounting configurations especially a glove that I could use the lights as a dive light if or when need.

The UK I do not have any first hand experience with, but I like the fact it is made in USA and I could buy 2 for the price of one of the other lights.

Is anyone using one of these lights that could provide some feed back?


----------

